# Showdown troller 2.0 or Hummingbird Pirannah max



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm planning on get a finder for ice fishing, What do you guys think about either of these

The Showdown troller 2.0 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/MarCum-S ... l+Products

or the Hummingbird PiranhaMax 160 Portable Fish finder
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Humminbi ... BIK-021004

Or do you have any better suggestions?

I am looking for something that shows the water depth, fish depth, lure or jig depth, and real time. 
I would love your recommendations
Thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

FWIW on the hard deck I'd go with a flasher. Yes they are more pricey but for what you indicated you desire well a flasher will provide you will all of that. I looked at the links you provided peeled back the onion on each...my recommendation is a flasher...yes I'm partial to flashers they really do work, are not complicated at all, are real time you can see your jig, know if theres life below the ice where you popped holes, see the fish coming up to your jig etc, etc. So based on what I researched per your links and what you desire...a flasher you can't go wrong...yes they are a bit more money and I'm sure there will be folks who will disagree but I'm here to tell you...ain't the same fishing with a flasher and we are sold 100% on flashers.

Good Luck and if we like the Humminbird 55 we got you will be the first we offer to sell our Vex-12 that have be cared for and maintained per the specs recommended by Vexilar including new batteries.

All The Best,
K2


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

+1 on the flashers! Last year I fished with the Hummingbird PiranhaMax 160 on the ice and it did okay as I could see my jig and the depth (With the sensitivity and chart speed all the way up). But for Ice Fishing I would say go with the Flasher in the long run you will be glad you did so. I have the Vexilar Fl-12 and it is awesome on the ice you can watch the fish move to your lure then watch you indicator bounce (Which is pretty freakin awesome)!


----------

